# Wood Finishes Direct



## Phil Pascoe (29 Oct 2014)

Anyone used them? Their prices seem good.


----------



## JJ1 (29 Oct 2014)

Hi,
I've used them several times. Most recently was last week and the week before to order some Osmo oil's.
The service is absolutely first class and prompt next day delivery too. I also had to ring them a couple of times regarding choosing the most suitable product for my needs. The help and advice given was second to none and they couldn't have been more friendly and they were more than happy to answer fully any questions I had.
I can highly recommend them.


----------



## cusimar9 (29 Oct 2014)

Used them a few times, yep seem good


----------



## Phil Pascoe (29 Oct 2014)

Thanks, I'll give them a go.


----------



## mind_the_goat (30 Oct 2014)

Yup, got some Osmo waxoil from them recently, very quick service and their couriers give you a delivery time to the nearest hour. You may see them waiting outside if they are early.


----------



## RogerS (30 Oct 2014)

mind_the_goat":3cmq66jw said:


> Yup, got some Osmo waxoil from them recently, very quick service and their couriers give you a delivery time to the nearest hour. You may see them waiting outside if they are early.



Or if it's Interlink and they are early, the driver arrives at your door, you go out to meet him and then have to hang around like a spare prick at a wedding until their bloody system condescends to unlock so you can sign your bloody name! :evil:


----------



## Algy (5 Sep 2015)

Honestly I wouldn't use them. Products may seem fine, but I had a terrible experience with them. Their customer service is awful.

Their so called delivery man decided not to deliver when their automated systems had said, even though I waited in because he was running late, so then lied saying "no one was in to deliver". When I contacted the depot he owned up to it.

But then deliberately broke my mailbox when he delivered it because he was annoyed.

When I contacted the sellers they didn't care less. Things can go wrong, but it was their attitude and rudeness that was appalling.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (5 Sep 2015)

"Their" delivery man was probably nothing to do with them, so it's unfortunate, but not their fault. Rudeness is another thing, of course. I did deal with them, and found their service first class.


----------



## RogerBoyle (5 Sep 2015)

I've used them a lot over the years and never had a problem


----------



## Algy (5 Sep 2015)

Yes a delivery can go wrong at any company, but it is the rudeness and lack of care of the individual that made a bad situation terrible. I just can't understand why someone should go out of their way to be insulting to a customer. 

Anyone can look good when things are working well, but you know the company best when a problem occurs.


----------



## Wood Finishes Direct (8 Dec 2015)

I am one of the customer service agents at Wood Finishes Direct Ltd. Sadly this gentleman has taken it upon himself to write negative things on the internet about us. He mentions a broken postbox but actually it was a Tupperware box. We agreed to buy him a new one but he wanted £25. We felt this was unreasonable and now we have an unhappy customer. We tried our hardest to be fair but fair wasn't enough on this occasion. Please visit the review site; Trustpilot for unbiased reviews. We lead our sector with a score of 9.8


----------



## Algy (8 Dec 2015)

Well actually there are 2 things here. One you are trying to make me sound unreasonable by saying it is a "tupperware box". It wasn't, you've never seen it, only a bad photo, and it was a box altered by me to be a temporary mailbox. But it was my box and your delivery man destroyed it out of spite.

It would take me time to modify and use another box and the cost was appropriate to the time involved, never mind the loss of use and upset.

Secondly you don't address the unnecessary rudeness.

As I maintain, when all is going well it's easy, but when it goes wrong (as it can) then you see the true colours. Trying to ridicule the thing that was destroyed doesn't make what happened right.


----------



## marcros (8 Dec 2015)

i think that this discussion needs to be closed and you discuss it between yourselves. In honesty, I think it would have been best left on 5th September. There will be no winner, and it is doing nobody any favours.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (8 Dec 2015)

Agreed. I'm going to lock the thread, please take it offline folks.


----------

